# Fake zombie news articles?



## EviLEye (Oct 21, 2012)

I can't help on the news articles, but you should run some of these zombie news broadcasts and alerts. I had used the audio for one of these a few years ago...way cool IMO.


----------



## MsCreep (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you! Those are awesome!


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

That's a really cool idea. I don't think I could do this for our party - the crowd is too diverse - but I'd love to go to something like this.

What about putting some of the "supplies" in the bathroom, like a large pile of TP?



MsCreep said:


> Hey Guys! Plans for this year's party are underway (Outbreak is the name of this year's party- zombie themed). The inside of the house is a safe spot. Boarded up windows, supplies table. The outside will have a zombie pit. However...the bathroom is what I'm having trouble with. I was thinking of doing some posters the inside walls, how to survive zombie apocalypse and maybe have some fake news articles printed out. Does anybody know where I can find predone fake news articles? Or ideas to make them easily? I could make them but time is running out quickly and this saves some time.


----------



## MsCreep (Sep 24, 2016)

I wish I could. We have a small 1/2 bath downstairs for guests and then two larger bathrooms upstairs that are private. Honestly the downstairs bath is so small and just a toilet and sink so most decoration is wall related. I do put a string of lights in there usually and have some gel clings on the small mirror. I'm just at a loss for ways to decorate it this year. (I already have a map above supplies table with big cities crossed off).


----------



## swampbunny (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't know how much this will help (I hope it will), but if you check the "spooky" tag at Yesterday's Print, you can find some cool, authentic vintage headlines and news clippings!


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

I can't do the formatting, but I can write some articles. Might as well do something fun with 3 years of news writing under me.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

EviLEye said:


> I can't help on the news articles, but you should run some of these zombie news broadcasts and alerts. I had used the audio for one of these a few years ago...way cool IMO.


I used these one year and could not believe how much people liked them! Give them a try!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I also ditto the suggestion of using the bathroom as a "supply" area. The toilet paper idea made me chuckle but I could see canned food, or like empty boxes scattered around and just make the room be really messy and empty like it's running low. Maybe some empty ration crates with a flickering attic light for the room.


----------

